# Albert's TT-RS Clubsport build thread - lot of pics



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello,

This is my first thread on the forum. I am a long Audi owner, mainly old small chassis cars (S2, CQ 7A ect) but recently I have got myself Audi TT-RS DSG 2012 and I love it  

This is the story of my car modifications. It is met to be a club sport tracktool - a weekend only fun to drive car.

Here is a pic when I bought it in Feburary this year. 










Did not look to nice, but the main point was the 2.5 5-cylinder turbo engine. Coming from 5 cylinder Audi world it was a must for me.

Right away I bought first goodies

90 ID air inteake pipe 










KW front and rear anti-roll bars










and KW Clubsport 3-way suspention










Got wheels BBS RC 18x8.5" + race Michelin tires 230/65 ready










Did 6 pot Alcon + Pagid RS29 pads on front OEM discs install










Added OZ Ultraleggera 19x9" ET42 wheels with 255/34/19 Michelin PilotSport 4S wheels 



















Went to the first track day. Killed the tires : ) But got the best time on that that on the track










A pic from the night cruse through the city










After the first track day ordered and installed harder springs on front and new helpers










Also I did not like the auto spoiler my TT-RS came with and got my self a bigger one 










Instaled Forge elbow with blow-off 



















After driving around I was not impressed with OEM disc brakes ordered and installed front nad rear Griodiscs





































Did second suspension aligment 










Went to the track and scored 3rd time of the day still with stock ECU



















Of course did finally full exhaust 










Bought some video analisys software together with some hardware (10Hz GPS + OBD BT reader)





































Ordered Dunlop Dizzera 3G 265/35 semi slick tires 










Instaled EGT sensor 










Did carbon cleaning and instaled PCV kill kit 



















And in the end went to tune the ecu. 453BHP / 573 Nm. The goal was to tune the engine very safe and have a flat Nm line. It is tracktool so it will have to keep up with the hard abuse on the track.










So this is fast forward from for last 3 months ... will update you from now on.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Welcome to the MK2 world! Nice write up, couple question what was the mileage on the car when you did the valve cleaning and where did you purchase the 90MM intake pipe?

Thanks
Jack


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

My car when I got it was 121 000 km. Now it has 124 000 km and this is about the time I did the carbon cleaning. 90mm intake we make by ourselves.

The pics of the car as it's now



















On Monday we will be instaling the 7" Dash for data loging on the track



















We plan to record and analyze:

From CAN
- rpm
- selected gear
- speed on all 4 wheels
- braking power
- oil temp
- oil pressure
- water temp
- gearbox oil temp
- haldex oil temp
- throttle position
- all 4 wishbone lean angles
- 4 tire pressure
- steering wheel position

External sensors:
- Engine EGT
- GPS 20Hz
- rear diff oil temp

In the near future also 
- 4 termo cameras on the tires to check if the temp of the tire is correct on 16 of its spots (tire wide)


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

awesome work!
what does your PCV kit consist of? more info please.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

$$Rich$$ said:


> awesome work!
> what does your PCV kit consist of? more info please.


https://www.bar-tek-tuning.de/2-5l-tfsi-rs3-ttrs-pcv-kill-kit or catch-can can do the same thing, this one vents to atmosphere.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Albert,

welcome, good to see you and your car here.  Very nice and seriously built track car you have! :thumbup:

I guess your posting here was inspired by Jaques as he posted my VWvortex build thread on Facebook, yes?! 

Cheers
Markus


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Welcome 🙂 . Yes this is what made me finally register here.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the detailed build documentation. 

What rear wing is that on your car?


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

The rear wing is raeder motorsport


----------



## BJLT (Jul 20, 2016)

Awesome build so far, been following your Facebook page. Can't wait for the front subframe you guys are doing.


----------



## Pedro Mogollon (Sep 20, 2016)

Do you have tire rubbing with the 255/35 19 on the 19x9 offset 42?


----------



## Pedro Mogollon (Sep 20, 2016)

*tire rubbing*

Albert, are you getting any rubbing with 255/35 19 with 19x9 42 mm offset?


----------



## rhinothatflies (Jul 27, 2012)

i'm loving your post, i have a 2013 TTRS in 6-spd manual and want to do some work on it. has the suspension work made your car's ride very rough? i daily drive mine.


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Had some time to weight the car. It was 2/5 fuel, no driver. Still with OEM seats. 1432 kg is 3157 lbs.


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Pedro Mogollon said:


> Do you have tire rubbing with the 255/35 19 on the 19x9 offset 42?


No at ET42 is is all ok with the tires I got.



rhinothatflies said:


> i'm loving your post, i have a 2013 TTRS in 6-spd manual and want to do some work on it. has the suspension work made your car's ride very rough? i daily drive mine.


The KW can be adjusted for daily and track. Mine is set for fast tracks so it is quite harsh.



BJLT said:


> Awesome build so far, been following your Facebook page. Can't wait for the front subframe you guys are doing.


Thanks


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

New geometry setup -3 deg front and -2.5 rear










rear subframe inserts










aero fixes 










Instaling brake ducts today























































New brake adapter that will enable more air flow inside the disc


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Love the brake adapter, I know these are all prototypes but definetly like what I'm seeing. You had to move one of the radiators slightly did that require a new mount?


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

The right side upper radiator mount was just 2 extra holes for mounting. The lower one was some cutting and welding of the original one. Not that hard do do.

The setup worked perfect. After 20 minute race session there was not problems with brakes. And I did brake hard.

Here is video from Sunday. Shakes a lot but GT3RS in front


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Some mods from last post

- rear aluminum subframe (saves 2.5 kg)
- front Momo Kevlar seat wegith 5.6 kg + 2 kg mounts (OEM seat is 28.65 kg x 2)
- front dogbone 
- added rear differential temperature sensor
- changed haldex and rear differential oil + filter for haldex

Next racing event planed at 23/24 and still manny things to do


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

You really do some very serious mods Albert! :thumbup:


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Added cold air intake. Normally 50% of the air is taken from under the bonnet. My 80 mm pipe will be getting it from the front of the car

Second modification is addition of fenders to the intercooler. Their purpose is to stop air escaping to the sides of the IC.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

New seats



















Bettery


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

No touristic driving on Nordschleife with this seats.
Otherwise I had them as well in mine...


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

I am fully aware of the fact. Before the ring will put Momo as main seat ad add one more. But the Sparco is sooooo confatibe and perfect fit for my body 🙂


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow! What a great thread... 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Albert you haven't posted here in a while any new updates to the car?


----------

